# Pliers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/in_the_shop/theres_no_such_thing_as_too_many_pliers/


----------



## ETXhayman (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not sure what I would do without needle nose pliers when working on electrical wiring in the chicken houses. With at least a couple hundred motors between the two farms they are by and large the most used tool in my tool box.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Have to agree Dan. have several Channel Lock brand, slip joint pliers. Second is needle nose.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Never heard of Knipex pliers that was mentioned in the article. Looks to have some innovative designs such as this one. http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-8603250-10-Inch-Pliers-Wrench/dp/B000X4OG94


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I always carry a little Vice Grip, even to church. Those knipex pliers are awesome!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

They really are cool. Going to order me some 10" this morning.....love the parallel jaws. Great video in Rockmarts link.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> They really are cool. Going to order me some 10" this morning.....love the parallel jaws. Great video in Rockmarts link.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Might have to get a set of those.

I have a set of Knipex serrated curve jaw pliers, the push button is great as they can't change sizes on you if you open them al lthe way like a standard slip joint plier.

The salesmen for Knipex was at the open house at our local NH dealer, neat part about them is the way the jaws are designed the harder you push the tighter they lock on. He had a metal stand for a demo about a foot tall, grabbed a cross bar, locked them on, stood up then stood on the handle, the more pressure exerted the tighter they lock.

Video of what I have:

http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-8701250-10-Inch-Cobra-Pliers/dp/B000X4J2H0/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1406117789&sr=8-4&keywords=Knipex


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Pliers are supposed to arrive Monday.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, my pliers came today.....pretty nice....of course they should be....that german engineering is pretty pricey. I will have to use them for awhile before I can give a honest verdict....but I suspicion that it will be a positive outlook. Kinda like snap-ons....not for young guns.

Regards, Mike


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Vol said:


> Well, my pliers came today.....pretty nice....


Sounds like I need to put some of these in my stocking this Christmas....


----------

